# configuration mail serveur  imap 1and1.fr



## rosalie30 (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Apres configuration de mon compte mail imap.1and1.fr, je ne reçois pas les messages. 
Je ne sais pas si c un pb de port, de mot de passe ou autre.
Le serveur refuse mon mot de passe pour relever le courrier.

bref si quelqu'un peut me guider...
merci


----------



## Aliboron (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

A priori, si on croit ce qui en est dit sur leur site, il n'y a pas de paramétrage particulier pour la réception des messages. Il faut mettre  *imap.1and1.fr* comme serveur de réception et c'est tout (pas de connexion sécurisée, de port spécifique, etc)

Reste à vérifier que tu as correctement rentré les identifiants fournis par 1and1...


_Réponse faite à partir de données trouvées sur le forum en faisant une recherche_


----------

